# It's coming...Fontana Nissan Meet 2



## fontananissan (May 22, 2010)

*Come and join the fun!! *


----------



## fontananissan (May 22, 2010)

We're expecting around 400 - 500 vehicles coming to our huge meet. Every Nissan owners is invited to our meet. There will be free food, prizes and raffles. Come and join us!

*Location*
16444 S Highland Ave, 
Fontana CA 92336


----------



## fontananissan (May 22, 2010)

We have close to about 100 Nissans attending so far. It's a huge Nissan meet...Anyone else coming?


----------



## fontananissan (May 22, 2010)

Look who's coming to the party besides the models... waving:


----------



## fontananissan (May 22, 2010)

22 Days left till meet day... yippy

There will be a cruise follow by the meet if anyone wants to attend...


----------



## fontananissan (May 22, 2010)

Here's a chance for you guys and gals to win $500 Parts Giveaway... 

All you have to do is click on this link below, complete a few challenges. Once you have completed the challenges your name will be placed in the raffle for a chance to win $500 Parts Giveaway. We will announce a winner on August 1st. Good Luck!!

Fontana Nissan | Facebook


----------



## sup_mario (Jun 30, 2010)

God luck on the meet and Congratulations in advance.


----------



## fontananissan (May 22, 2010)

Thanks...We'll have a blast..

bump.. 1 week left till meet day..

Free food, live dj, models, raffle, canyon and offroad cruise and if you sign up our facebook challenge you'll have a chane to win $500 Parts gift certificate. Come and join us!!


----------



## sup_mario (Jun 30, 2010)

Good luck on this meet guys.


----------



## fontananissan (May 22, 2010)

Fontana Nissan meet is this coming Sunday.. Be sure to sign up for the $500 Parts Giveaway Challenge.. 

Fontana Nissan | Facebook


----------



## fontananissan (May 22, 2010)

3 days left till meet day... :waving:


----------



## fontananissan (May 22, 2010)

Be sure to sign up our facebook challenge and bring some donations for the animal shelter..

See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## fontananissan (May 22, 2010)

Thank you guys for attending the event. We had a blast and for those who didn't get a chance to stop by you may check out our event photos below. Next meet will be even bigger and better!

Fontana Nissan | Facebook


----------

